# Wooden blinds without brackets



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Almost no info, who could anyone ansewer this question.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you mean the clip things that hold them in place?

If so, you'll need these to hold thrm in place. Look on the net to blind
companies like Blinds.com and order them.


----------

